# Stupid little scramble program.



## VP7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Some time ago I made a little scramble program.
Edit the INI file to set the defaults.
The program should work in dos thru win7.
Program will generate a txt file with scrambles.

Grab here: http://rapidshare.com/files/425738712/SCRAMBLE.rar


----------

